# Who uses a paddle leash?



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone use a paddle leash or are they considered 'woosie' and more bother than they are worth?

I was paddling along the other day and thought about the consequences of being up **** creek without a paddle !

I have only tested my boat on a relatively calm lake so far, but planning some bay trips in rougher conditions.

What is the verdict on paddle leash's please.

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i always use a leash.
It good to be able to drop your paddle over the side when you are drifting or playing a fish.
I through mine over the other day and then realised i hadn't attach the tether :shock:

Take it off the tether if you are coming in through surf


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

keza said:


> i always use a leash.
> It good to be able to drop your paddle over the side when you are drifting or playing a fish.
> I through mine over the other day and then realised i hadn't attach the tether :shock:
> 
> Take it off the tether if you are coming in through surf


Thanks Kerry,

I thought a leash might get in the way a bit when paddling. I'll get one and try it before I venture out in the bay.

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Rose said:


> I always use one - it's great to be able to have both hands free when you need to without worrying about where your paddle's off to. I have a sit-in kayak, so the leash is useful when I'm getting in or out, putting on the spray deck or taking it off, stopping for a drink - any time I need both hands. Make sure the attachment to the centre of your paddle is tight though, they get to be a really annoying hassle if the lead can slide along the paddle shaft.


Thanks Rose,

I'll give it a try.

Probably a stupid question I know, but I am slowly learning what works and what I need and don't need.

I've got a sit in kayak too. I was out testing a few things the other day, on a still lake, fumbling around trying to retrieve something from behind my seat and almost lost the paddle. :shock:

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

I allways use one on mine although I've only ever used it to go in reverse.  the rest of the time it just sits there. 

Swampy


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't

I did a lot of my early paddling in flat water, white water and and on a wave ski in the surf and never felt the need which is probably why I haven't considered one for a fishing kayak.

And as my prowler came with paddle straps on each side, I've never needed to think of what to do with it while I'm fighting a fish.

Having said all that, I've never lost my paddle either, If I end up hand paddling 5kms home one day my opinion on leashes might change :lol:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I've never worried about using one in the river but I'd never be without one offshore.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Stow a spare cheap paddle in the hatch 

I'll be leashing mine when it arrives


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I use one, every single time i go out 8)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

All the time, secured to the yak with a O&E bodyboard coiled leash...


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got one and wouldn't be without it. Use it every trip and I've been quite surprised that it doesn't really get in the way.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep - Except the surf zone, I use one always but on a hookup I secure it to the deck rather than drop the paddle in the drink.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i wouldnt even consider siting on a kayak without a paddle leash....river or sea


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

paffoh said:


> All the time, secured to the yak with a O&E bodyboard coiled leash...


Same. It's not so annoying if you tuck it under one knee, stops it flapping and moving around so much.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Same as Paffoh, use a coilded body board leash every trip. I also leash it is the kids are playing in the yak so they don't drift away from it while swimming.

David


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

HI I tether everything just about every time I go out.

Once, when I caught a pretty resonable snapper, I chucked the paddle over the side thinking it was teathered as usual.
After I subdued the snapper, I reached for the paddle only to see it floating about 30 m away. I found that the centre hatch cover makes a fairly adequate hand paddle in emergencies.

Speaking of hand paddles I'm gunna make a modest one for doing those little manouervers when I have the paddle stowed.

cheers

mal de mer


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

yes *rope does it* dont need to have fancy things just use rope and mak a arm loop that can tighten and loosen or consider go to viking and get a paddle holder you can put it on the side. Or you could always get a Peddle yak.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

On my yak the only thing without a tether is me


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I paddle is always leashed, with the exception of surf launches/landings. I know a couple of guys who had to do the long hand-paddle back to shore. No bueno!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Never do

I started off using one that was attached to my wrist (like a boogie board strap). However, when you add in 2 rod leeshes, anchor trolley etc...it was all getting tangled up and it was quite annoying. Lost a few fish because there were times when i went to put my paddle in the holder, but it was the wrong way around the rod leash, you get a tangle, you lose the fish. Also, if i ever do you over, get knocked out etc, I dont want the additional danger of getting tangled up in too many ropes. I have an esky lid which I can paddle back with if need be.

However, I can see that in surf situations you deffinately would NOT go without one. I have a set ritual.. as soon as I stop paddling, the paddle goes in the paddle clip, and doesnt come back out until my rods are in the holder and I'm ready to go again. This is in rivers and the bay.

Does anyone view this as irresponsible?

Andy


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

my paddle has been leashed from day one and to tell the truth i think if some reason i left my leash at home i might not consider going out ,terrible thought i know but the way my luck is going lately if i lost the paddle conditions would deterioate rapidly just to add salt into the wound,also i carry a spare paddle inside the yak a small half paddle for a boat which cost 10 dollars ,cheap insurance i think cheers cruiser


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

maybee i'm naive or irresponsible or just need to be taught a lesson[and i guess that part will be quoted] but i dont leash my paddle and i have a set routne whearas it gets tucked under a bungee and is secure and snug,whenever i stop paddling or hook up it goes in, its in front of me and i cant see it getting away ,if it did i'd paddle over and get it, okay fire away :shock:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

theclick said:


> Never do
> 
> I started off using one that was attached to my wrist (like a boogie board strap). However, when you add in 2 rod leeshes, anchor trolley etc...it was all getting tangled up and it was quite annoying. Lost a few fish because there were times when i went to put my paddle in the holder, but it was the wrong way around the rod leash, you get a tangle, you lose the fish. Also, if i ever do you over, get knocked out etc, I dont want the additional danger of getting tangled up in too many ropes. I have an esky lid which I can paddle back with if need be.
> 
> ...


Not irresponsible. You are the one who will have to paddle back with your esky lid. I know somebody who paddled a few miles back to the launch with a hatch cover. He uses a leash now ;-) As long as you have some means of securing your paddle you should be fine. Use whatever works best for you.

Going through the surf is the one situation where you shouldn't have your paddle leashed. That is the situation where you are most likely to get tipped and tangled up in a paddle leash.  I stow the leash before launch and landings. If I have to bail out or get dumped, the paddle goes with me. The rest of the time my paddle is leashed.

All of the people that I know of who have lost paddles were fighting a fish and never even noticed their paddle floating away.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

My list of stuff in descending order.
1. PFD
2. Paddle
3. Paddle leash
4. Stuff
5. Stuff
6. More stuff.....etc... ad nauseum....

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

andybear said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My list of stuff in descending order.
> 1. PFD
> ...


-1 Kayak
0 Mixing bowl?


----------

